# 10060-61 vs 11730



## beev (Sep 9, 2008)

Is anyone doing these procedures in your office.  We are trying to decide which to use for ingrown toenail.  We have one MD that says 11730 and the other says 10060 or 10061 for paronychia.  I am finding conflicting information on both codes.


----------



## cparrish (Sep 9, 2008)

In our office we use 11750 for permanent and 11730.


----------



## mbort (Sep 9, 2008)

It depends on exactly what they are doing. 

If they are simply avulsing the nail plate, then the 11730 code is correct.  

If they are doing and incision and drainage, then the 10060-10061 apply.

The 10060-61 are the most extensive procedures and the 11730 bundles with them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rsknp@sbcglobal.net (Jul 21, 2014)

*BCBS denying billing 10061 twice on a claim*

Hi there -
need help- Our Dr. performed 10061 on both the right big toe and left big toe-
we attempted to bil the ins with 10061 LT and 10061 RT but the second code was disallowed.
We then tried to send in the claim with 10061 and 10061 -51 and the claim wa still disallowed- we also tried 10061 and 10061-59- this was also disallowed.

does anyone have suggestions- the code does mention "multiple" but does multiple mean for multiple incision and drainage on the same toe or toes or does it mean on any toes both on the right and left feet??

Suggestions?
thanks Sue P


----------

